
iminlikewithyou invites - first 5 emails get one (NONE LEFT) - yaacovtp

======
yaacovtp
Thanks to Sam_Odio for giving out the first round of invites here.

~~~
Sam_Odio
By they way, I'm sure everyone would appreciate it if those that got accounts
would post up their invites when they get them. :)

------
Alex3917
Wow, the site is looking much better now. It's gone from being an interesting
technology demo to something that is starting to look useful.

------
omouse
Argh, and I _just_ came home! Can everyone who's in tell me what it's like? :P

------
RyanGWU82
ryan [@] ryanpark dot orgy.

Well, not actually orgy. No Y.

Thanks!

~~~
Alex3917
I sent you one also.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Thanks Alex, got it!

------
nickb
one would be appreciated! nicholas.s.barnes atttt gmail.commmm

------
zaidf
zaid at

unc

dot

edu

thanks!

~~~
yaacovtp
sent

------
rms
iminlikewithyou (at) kfischer (dot) com

Thanks

~~~
yaacovtp
Sent

------
jeffrese
send me one please jeff.frese@gmail.com

------
curio
joshfraz AT gmail DOT come cheers :)

------
zaatar
ravi.rao@gmail.com

please? thanks!

~~~
Alex3917
I sent you one.

~~~
zaatar
Thanks much, got it! :)

------
bkmrkr
bkmrkr at@ yahoo.com Thanks!

~~~
yaacovtp
sent

------
shara
skarasic at work dot com

~~~
yaacovtp
sent

------
clay
clay@woolam.org thanks

